# U of U shooting



## Fang (Jun 25, 2007)

Having a gun does not make you safe, you've also got to be on the ball...

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_6224267


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2007)

That is a good link to the new's article and a very cognizant point.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 25, 2007)

If people talk about the lack of training police officers get these days, that has to be even worse for corrections officers. The news says it was a CO, not a cop who was guarding the guy. 

Why wasnt the guy handcuffed?


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Why wasnt the guy handcuffed?


 
They have to remove all metal from your person during an mri, he was cuffed around the waist cuffed at the wrist and ankles prior to that im guessing because thats how they transport prisoners in utah. When I first saw the story it was without a pic, now that they've added one I can tell you this guy is in one of the white prison gangs in the area.

http://kutv.com/topstories/local_story_308230955.html

http://www.crimerant.com/?p=364

http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=165042

Just a bit of his background...


----------



## airdawg (Jun 25, 2007)

Cops get a 5 to 9 month basic training academy followed by up an average 5 months of on the job training under a veteran officer. Whereas State CO's have 7 weeks in the academy and a couple weeks of on the job training and Federal CO's have 3 Weeks in the academy and the on the job training varies a lot.

Inmates have nothing but time to train and plan. If you have ever visit a prison, you will read, Inmates are students of our behavior.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 25, 2007)

Allgier, according to the articles (and his tats), is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood.  AB is an extremely powerful, extremely violent national prison gang, and they're highly organized.  I've seen video of them conducting military-style calisthenics and work outs in the prisons...  AB also has functional ties to many neo-Nazi and white supremacist organizations outside of the prisons.

When you consider this guy is dedicated enough to have majorly tatted up his face (tats on arms or legs can be hidden; you've got be very committed to tat up your face!), I'm surprised that he was being monitored by a single guard.  But, once you get a prisoner into the hospital -- you have to play by their rules.  They often demand prisoners be uncuffed, and generally don't seem to realize that there's a difference between a prisoner and an ordinary patient.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 25, 2007)

He wasn't just taken in without cuffs.  He was supposed to be transitioned from metal cuffs to plastic cuffs.  I am guessing the CO didn't put on the plastic cuffs before removing the metal ones or maybe the CO decided he was safe enough without cuffs (alternatively, perhaps the perp had something sharp on him already to remove the plastic ones quickly).  Regardless, he was able to get free to grab the CO's gun.



> The Utah Department of Corrections routinely transports prisoners to the university for medical appointments. Allgier had lower back pain and was taken to the orthopedic center for an MRI. He was unshackled for the procedure, said Tresha Kramer, spokeswoman for the orthopedic center.  The procedure requires an officer to replace metal restraints with a plastic "flex cuff," Patterson said.  "We do not know exactly what happened" in the room, Tom Patterson, director of the Utah Department of Corrections, said.


http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/06/25/corrections.officer.shooting.ap/index.html


- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2007)

An update on this case:

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,685193357,00.html



> Allgier, 27, is charged with a number of felonies, including one that could carry the death penalty if he is convicted. The state has not yet filed notice that it will seek the death penalty, but Salt Lake County District Attorney Lohra Miller has stated publicly that her office will do so.



- Ceicei


----------

